# breeding piranhas



## rule6660 (May 25, 2005)

hello alll i was just wondering if any one new where i could find a breeding pair of piranhas in new hampshire? please let me know thanks ~AJ~


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Try to post in buy/sell forum..I know Silly~Spy had a breeding pair before. Or you can get them at Zoo Creature.


----------

